# How a couple of bicycles changed our lives again.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I have been riding hard as an adult since the late 60's, anywhere from 5 to 20 thousand miles a year. Miss M started a bit later than me but she might even ride a bit more than I do. Pretty much when we weren't working we were riding. 

A few years ago we retired and took up paddle sports in addition to our cycling. After having ridden hundreds of centuries, tours, brevets, doubles and fletches we found ourselves backing off a bit on our cycling (actually to my relief, I was worried that she would want to ride even more than we had been before retirement).

Surprisingly what replaced a lot of our daily cycling (but not our weekly long rides) was walking. Instead of riding to explore town or go shopping or to dinner we would walk. It was a nice change but it wasn't as fast as cycling and we didn't cover as much distance. I think one of the big reasons we made the change was clothing.

That's right, clothing. We had come to the conclusion that cycling shoes, cycling shorts, jerseys and helmets just don't fit in all that well in the real world. Cycling clothing is odd looking, the shoes make you walk like a duck, the shorts are a lot on the revealing side and you just don't fit in when you are off the bike.

Well last year we discovered BikeShare which was great. You could ride in regular clothes and shoes, didn't have to worry about locking or maintaining them and it sure was nice to have fenders, lights, bell and a kickstand (not to mention a rack).

We started BikeSharing a lot. We didn't quite have the clothing thing figured out yet and didn't wear helmets but it was good.

Actually more than good, it was great.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

As much fun as we had with BikeShare and as easy as the system is to use there is just no getting around the fact that the bikes are pigs. Heavy, slow, odd seats and riding positions and they are just not set-up for you. Plus your riding is limited (unless you want to spend a whole lot of money on hourly fees) to where there are docking stations.

Still, it was great.

Then one day while visiting a friend recently laid up in a bicycle crash we dropped by her local bike shop to see how her damaged bike was coming along. And there they were.....

City bikes.

Let me say it again; *City Bikes!*

All it took was one test ride and were hooked. We bought them right there. 

The only change we made was to switch the torture devices they were equipped with to Brooks saddles.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We started riding everywhere on the things (and almost entirely quit walking places).

Better yet it was even easier to explore the city, do new things and meet new people with the city bikes.

At first we weren't wearing helmets and though it was great to ride helmet free for a while it actually didn't feel all that safe. Still clearly our road helmets seemed out of place while riding in casual clothing.

Then at a bike shop way across town we discovered these really neat Dutch helmets. We were set.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

With the new bikes we have once again been riding just about everywhere (since spring we haven't bought a tank of gas). Unless we plan to ride more than 40 miles at a time we don't bother with our road bikes and there is no need at all for MTBs.

Best of all we have been doing things. Hiking, shopping way away from home, going out to dinner more often and just plain having fun!

LIG

Ride your bike!


----------



## seacoaster (May 9, 2010)

What? Platform pedals? Regular shoes? Kickstand? No carbon fiber? 

And it was fun? How could it possibly be?

You sound like that nutjob Grant Petersen. Blasphemy!!!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

seacoaster said:


> ....You sound like that nutjob Grant Petersen. Blasphemy!!!


Na, we are not running 650B.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

How are you liking your trailer? I've been torn between a two wheeler (like the Burley Nomad) and single wheel designs like yours. Panniers just can't hack it when hauling six gallons of water.

Also, this needs to be said: Front baskets rule.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I am a HUGE fan of BOB trailers and have been for a long time but if you are actually going to be carrying 6 gallons of water very often a 2 wheel trailer may be better.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Awesome awesome story!!! I'd like to hear more about your bikes and how they're equipped.

We are a Workcycles and Velorbis family: City Bikes | LocalMile


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, MB1. Seeing as I homebrew beer pretty frequently, I actually would be hauling water pretty frequently. I suppose that means I'll have to keep my eyes open for a buggered up old trike to tear into for parts. Great photos (as always) and a great read.

As the guy who looked like a farmer version of ZZ Top said when he approached me at the grocery store, "keep pedaling brother. We're making it!"


----------



## temoore (Mar 9, 2004)

Great story and narrative of your transitions. Thanks


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

A really interesting story and wonderful pictures as usual.


----------



## seacoaster (May 9, 2010)

We're in Bethesda this weekend visiting our daughter and her husband. No bikes, just flew in for the weekend. I'm envious of all the options you have here. For a city it's amazing how well you can get around on a bike (assuming all of these bikes are gettìng around safely). I think if I lived here I would be looking at doing what you have done. No need for the high end bike stuff around town.

We went to Great Falls on the C&O Canal for the first time yesterday. What a wonderful place! It looks like one of your pics is on the towpath. We might have to drive down next year and bring bikes to ride it.


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

Awesome. I'm building up a Handsome She Devil for the wife to get her a little more into cycling and hope she will ride bit more since she can ride in her regular clothes without looking out of place.


----------



## rebeccaC (Mar 21, 2013)

great image....can you kayak that?

thinking there are lots of europeans that came to your conclusion awhile ago 

you always give us a good reminder of the little joys and positive experiences that a bicycle can bring to people when you have a community and its people who value those things!!!!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

rebeccaC said:


> ...great image....can you kayak that?..


Sure (well not us because we aren't that kind of crazy) but it is a pretty deadly stretch of river.















We do it on our inflatable SUPs (because we are even crazier!) :yikes:


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

MB1 - What size is your wife's bike? I think that is the Downtown 5? Is there much toe overlap? I've been looking at some town bikes for my wife. She is 5'6" and the few bikes we tested had severe toe overlap. I'm unsure if that will be a big deal, but wanted to try out a few more before buying. Unfortuneately, closest Breezer dealer is 60 miles away.

Also, any issues with the IGH?


----------



## kai-ming (Oct 3, 2002)

rebeccaC said:


> great image....


Dear MB1, 
Your pictures never cease to amaze me!!
Care to share how you took this picture? At what time of the day did you take it ? and did you make any adjustment ?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

kai-ming said:


> Dear MB1,
> Your pictures never cease to amaze me!!
> Care to share how you took this picture? At what time of the day did you take it ? and did you make any adjustment ?


I shot it just after sunrise with the sun at our back.

Olympus OMD E-M5 with the 12-50mm lens at 12.

In post processing I cooled the white balance and reduced the highlights.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

palu said:


> MB1 - What size is your wife's bike? I think that is the Downtown 5? Is there much toe overlap? I've been looking at some town bikes for my wife. She is 5'6" and the few bikes we tested had severe toe overlap. I'm unsure if that will be a big deal, but wanted to try out a few more before buying. Unfortuneately, closest Breezer dealer is 60 miles away.
> 
> Also, any issues with the IGH?


Miss M is tiny, 5'1 or so. It is a small Giant of some sort. I like the Breezers a lot and just bought a second one for our winter home in Florida (I'm getting Miss M a Shinola Bixby). I'm loving internal gears.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

MB1 I just looked up the Bixby bikes and they are beautiful.


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

commutenow said:


> MB1 I just looked up the Bixby bikes and they are beautiful.


Good gracious, they are beautiful! Bit too much money for me, but they do look nice.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

What do you like in the city bikes more than a commuting/touring rig? It sounds like your big modification is you are not wearing cycling specific shoes and clothes.

Is the upright position a better fit for urban casual riding? HOw do you feel after 25 miles in that position verses your normal position?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

bigrider said:


> What do you like in the city bikes more than a commuting/touring rig? It sounds like your big modification is you are not wearing cycling specific shoes and clothes.
> 
> Is the upright position a better fit for urban casual riding? HOw do you feel after 25 miles in that position verses your normal position?


For one thing, kickstands are a huge plus. Really, I am not kidding kickstands are great!

No derailleur is sweet which we already know from riding our fixties so much. Yes, the riding position is very nice if perhaps a bit harder on our hands since there aren't as many hand positions on a flat bar as there are on drop bars.

The longest distance we have ridden our city bikes in a day isn't much over 50 miles with several stops. We felt fine at the end of the day.

One thing we have noticed is how easy it is to stop and start on an upright position bike. On our drop bar bikes with clipless pedals we try hard to never stop moving (which naturally leads to running stoplights) on the flat bar bikes stoping for lights is no problem at all. That is big plus too.

I guess I would have to say that what made us like the bikes so much is that we found them to be so much more user friendly for city riding and errands than our other bikes are.

BTW did I mention that we got Miss M a new Shinola Bixby? :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

MB1 said:


> For one thing, kickstands are a huge plus. Really, I am not kidding kickstands are great!
> 
> No derailleur is sweet which we already know from riding our fixties so much. Yes, the riding position is very nice if perhaps a bit harder on our hands since there aren't as many hand positions on a flat bar as there are on drop bars.
> 
> ...


Miss M has the best toys of any woman I know.
The Bixby is a beautiful work of functional art.
It looks like it has a rear der. on it.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

bigrider said:


> Miss M has the best toys of any woman I know.
> The Bixby is a beautiful work of functional art.
> It looks like it has a rear der. on it.


Internal 3 speed with a disc brake.

A good thing about all her toys is that she uses them.


----------

